# Cuban Stock Exquisito Limitada



## JGM1129 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Exquisito Limitado​*
Size: 5.5 x 50
Wrapper: Dominican Republic
Binder: Dominican Republic
Filler: Dominican Republic

*APPEARANCE & CONSTRUCTION:* Oily dark brown wrapper with some minor veins.
Gave aroma of hay and wood.

*FIRST THIRD:* Started off with strong pepper and wood. Also left a hot pepper tingle on the tongue.

*SECOND THIRD:* The hot pepper toned down a bit with the black pepper still present with a char broiled meaty flavor.

*FINAL THIRD:* The wood flavor returned and had a toasty accent. The pepper remained to the finish

*SMOKING CHARACTERISTICS:*T he draw was easy and clean throughout. A was a grey and black marble that held a good inch. Great plumes of smoke throughout.

*CONCLUSION:* This was a very good full bodied cigar that I would compare to the likes of a Don Pepin Garcia vitola. It is not an overly complex cigar, but does have a very nice blend of flavors. This cigar would be wonderful after a nice hearty meal or with a nice peaty/woody scotch. A truly full bodied experience.

*NOTE:*​Cuban Stock Cigars has sent me samples to review for them. Please check out this review at FAT Stogie Review on Facebook.​


----------



## capsalty (Nov 20, 2012)

Love cuban stock, literally like smoking a big juicy steak.


----------

